# Combining Two Electric Meters



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Sep 2, 2011)

Forgive me if I'm asking the impossible...but I want to ask here before I start trying to ask an electrician.

The old house I bought was converted into two units many years ago.  As a result, I have to electric meters on the house, one for the upstairs, another for the downstairs.

How should one go about combining the circuits of the two meters, or the power going to them?

Thanks,

vince


----------



## kok328 (Sep 2, 2011)

You most likely need to call your utility company to make the change over for you.
If you have two separate sources of power feeding each meter then combining the power going into them is not an option.
Power going in is referred to as Line, power going out is referred to as Load.
If it were me, I'd combine the two Loads onto one meter (assuming that this used to be a one meter setup in the past).


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have one feed from the road the utility would change the wires in the meter boxes. If you have two feeds your electrion would make the connection while the the utility have the meters out, that is if your feed is big enough.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the interesting info.  I have two lines coming out of the ground, both going to separate meters that go to separate fuse boxes.

At one point the house did run on one meter.

I think the best thing to do at first is to call the utility company (Com Ed) and see what they say to start with.

vince


----------

